

Automatic Redis Failover - ai09
http://engineering.spreecast.com/spreecast-redis-failover/

======
antirez
Good to see that Redis Sentinel has alternatives. I'm working on Sentinel to
provide my best solution to Redis automatic failover and monitoring but If it
will not work for some of you there is something else to try.

------
stevencorona
I've never used ZooKeeper in production, so pardon my ignorance, but everytime
I see a project using it I get a little bit turned off because it seems like
alot of extra complexity and another SPOF. Can anyone share their experiences?

~~~
ryanlecompte
Hey Steven,

ZooKeeper is actually a proven technology for solving distributed
configuration. It's widely used by Yahoo! and Netflix among other large
companies. It's a proven PAXOS-like implementation, and definitely isn't a
single point of failure. Check it out!

------
btilly
Isn't this the same idea as <https://github.com/ryanlecompte/redis_failover>
(which may or may not be getting any traction)?

Also note that at some point there is likely to be a standard solution built
into Redis itself. (The best laid plans and all that, but comments below
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3831295> suggest that it may come
relatively soon.)

~~~
ckrailo
You didn't read the article. That's their repo, which they linked to in the
article.

